# Putty / freeSSHD / VNC - VNC Verbindung durch Remote Tunnel



## MasterDS (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich benötige eure Hilfe denn ich stehe auf dem Schlauch. Ich möchte von einem Firmenrechner durch die Firewall eine SSH Verbindung zu meinem Home-PC aufbauen. Dann möchte ich vom Home PC aus, durch den Tunnel eine VNC Verbindung zum Firmen-PC aufbauen. Soweit so klar.

Ich habe nun freeSSHd auf meinem Home-PC und Putty auf dem Firmen PC. Die SSH Verbindung klappt.

Probleme macht mir die Durchleitung der VNC Verbindung von zuhause zur Firma. Konfiguriert habe ich in Putty einen Remote Port:

```
Source Port 6000
Destination localhost:5900
```

Eintrag in Putty: R6000   localhost:5900

Lokal auf 5900 wartet der VNC-Server.

Versuche ich nun nach der SSH Verbindung per VNC-Viewer auf localhost:6000 zu verbinden, kommt keine Verbindung zustande.  
Ich habe es schon mit und ohne die Option "Local ports accept connections from other hosts" in Putty versucht.

Ausserdem mit und ohne die freeSSHd Optionen "Allow local port forwarding" und "Allow remote port forwarding". Kein Erfolg.

Aktuell versuche ich das ganze im LAN und will das anschließend übers Netz dargstellen. Lasse ich die SSH Verbindung aussen vor, kann ich per VNC verbinden.

Jemand einen heißen Tipp, was ich übersehe? 

Ich nutze übrigens Ultra-VNC (falls das eine Rolle spielt).

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## MasterDS (26. Dezember 2013)

Hat das niemand mal in diese Richtung versucht?


----------



## zerix (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

hast du mit netstat schon mal geschaut, ob überhaupt der Port geöffnet wurde?

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------

